# "Rent-a-room" housemate claiming Rent Allowance without my knowledge



## carrig36 (21 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I rent out one room in my house and my housemate recently lost his job. I assume he is getting unemployment benefit or such like. 

As it's my own house, I would've been renting out under the 'Rent A Room Scheme'. I would have assumed that as I am not a 'Landlord' that he would not have been able to claim rent allowance without my knowledge. I certainly didn't sign any forms or give him my PPS no.

The reason why I'm concerned is that I received a letter in the post from the HSE, asking me to provide my details to them in respect of a claim for Supplementary Rent Allowance by my housemate. Is he allowed do this as it states that my details will be passed onto Revenue as I am a 'Landlord?   

I'm confused about all of this so if anyone information on it, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Speedwell (21 Jun 2010)

ASFAIK a LL does not have to accept rent allowance so I would assume that even though you are not a LL that you should have had some input into this?! I would be very annoyed if someone had done this to me without at the least advising me that this is what they wanted to do.


----------



## tenchi-fan (21 Jun 2010)

Just ignore the letter. Your housemate was pulling a fast one. 

You are allowed to rent out a room under that scheme, however you must declare the income on a tax return even though you are not paying tax on it.


----------



## carrig36 (21 Jun 2010)

That's the problem really. I suspect he's been getting payments previously from the HSE but I hadn't asked him to pay any rent until he got back on his feet so to speak. 

My main concern is do the HSE forward my details onto Revenue, and if so, how can I prove that I did not sign any of the said application forms?


----------



## ajapale (21 Jun 2010)

Hi Carrig,

Have your circumstances changed somewhat since you posted in 2009?



carrig36 said:


> My sister lives with me,and it is my own house.  She recently lost her job and receives illness benefit at the moment.I   don't ask her to pay rent etc.,but she receives rent supplement as well.  How does she receive this if I didn't provide her with any information  on my PPS etc. I don't know how this works;basically what I want to find  out is if I'm liable to Revenue in anyway in relation to these  payments.


----------



## tenchi-fan (21 Jun 2010)

Carrig! Don't mix business and family!


----------



## carrig36 (22 Jun 2010)

What I didn't mention before is I definitely know he signed my signature on a 
rent allowance application form as I saw it.Is he allowed do this,and if not,how do I stop rent allowance being paid without him finding out?


----------



## gipimann (22 Jun 2010)

When a tenant applies for SWA (Rent Supplement), part of the application form must be completed by the landlord - i.e. yourself.

The tenant is not permitted to fill in the form on your behalf, and certainly not permitted to forge your signature on the form.

I would send the form you received back immediately, with a note stating that you did not sign any Rent Supplement forms. If you wish, you could contact the Superintendent CWO in your area (the address should be on the form you received) and advise him/her of the situation.

Edit:  The HSE are obliged to send details of Rent Supplement paid in respect of any tenancy to Revenue.


----------



## Leo (22 Jun 2010)

carrig36 said:


> ...I definitely know he signed my signature on a
> rent allowance application form as I saw it.Is he allowed do this?


 
Under what circumstances would you believe someone might be allowed to forge your signature on an official document?


----------

